# '95 and OBD-II scanner



## Aurora40 (Mar 26, 2004)

Just in case anyone was curious, the AutoXray EZ-Scan 6000 works with the 1995 200SX. I tried it out out of curiousity and sure enough it worked, even though it claims to only work on model year 1996+ Nissans.

Of course you can pull codes with a screwdriver, but that's kind of a pain. I was also able to pull engine data like short/long term fuel trims, throttle position, ignition advance, intake air and coolant temps, O2 voltage, and rpm and mph readings. 

Most of the OBD-II readiness tests were not supported, but that's no biggie.

Interestingly, the throttle position never goes past 86% open. I noticed that on a friend's 350Z also. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

I use the snap on advantage, works great...I've never noticed the throttle at just 86% though, it gives me the tps reading in voltage not %, so I have no idea what thats about.


----------



## Aurora40 (Mar 26, 2004)

Well, they have an OBD-II connector. They weren't OBD-II. It doesn't support any of the OBD-II readiness tests, the trouble codes are different, etc. I don't think the EPA was very quick about finalizing the OBD-II standard for older cars to support it properly.

So I was pleasantly surprised that it supports it enough to output data and read/reset codes. The tool only claims to support GM, Ford, and Chrysler for OBD, and supports all makes for OBD-II.

I can read the voltage as well as the %. The 86% is pretty odd, though I guess if that's when the car decides it's at WOT, then it really doesn't matter. But it seems odd.

Edit: WTF? Why is the post after me from the future? It was here when I posted this ----v


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Nissan has been using OBD2 in cars as far back as 94 model year from what I remember.. reading somewhere on this forum. But they say 96 because thats when all cars had it standard. Emissions is the same way.. the B14s started in 95 and had ODB2, but they wont just scan it unless its a 96 or newer.


----------



## 200sr20 (Jan 16, 2004)

In 96 it was required for all cars to be OBDII compliant, Nissan was just ahead of the game.:banhump:


----------



## Recian (Sep 30, 2008)

the 86% is based by the TPS and from what i can think of is the TPS uses a 5v reference. % is just calculated by the ECM. if the ECM doesnt see a full opening which would be a 5v voltage drop across the TPS then it wont ever see 100%. but when it sees a 0v drop (closed) then it sees 0%.. or vice versa but either way the TPS wont ever drop resistance to 0 ohms hence u wont ever see 100% throttle... or that's the best logical thing i can think of to explain it


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

That is good to know, 95 200sx works with OBD 2.

I have 2 1995 200sx and one 96 200sx and one 97 Sentra sedan and I want to by a scanner but was concerned about having to buy one that is OBD 1 compliant too for the 95 models.

Did I read somewhere that the under dash connector port is gray for OBD1 and White for OBD 2 ?? Can anyone confirm?
At least one of my 95s has the white plug but I have not checked the other 95 model, it is out of town. I have not checked the 96 because it in up on my lift and not easy to get to right now. The 97 sedan has a white plug also.

Thanks


----------

